# The Friendly Conventional 'HELLO'!



## Buckles (Sep 23, 2004)

Heya yal,

My good mate Edgen passed some info on about this place, so I thought Id sign up, and check out the community. 

My name is Scott Buckley, and Im a composer/student/whateva, currently studying my Bachelor of Music (majoring in Composition) at QUT (in Australia). *breath*...

I write in a whole bunch of styles, but I seem to mainly write orchestral music. Big surprise there...it seems everyone does these days....but meh...I do dabble in a bitta jazz...and I also write contemporary chamber music to some success, with a few chamber groups picking them up for performance ...

Im using the Edirol ORchestral Synth for my sounds (dont cringe...I actually get a decent sound out of it!), with my recent purchase of the EWQL Symphonic Orchestra Gold to shortly join my arsenal.

One of the main reasons of joining this place is to ask you guys for tips about getting into this crazy industry of film music. I have heard there are a few pros on this board. Im an Aussie, so the industry isnt as booming as it is in the good ol US of A, and I am planning on at least doing a trip over there to make contacts and talk to people I admire...I just dont know where to start, or who to turn to...Im hoping this place will give me a few ideas about what to do when I finally get over there 

Anyway, 'nuff said. Im looking forward to seeing what this place is about!

-s


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome to V.I., Scott.

Cool study you're doing! I'm doing about the same thing only mine is called Composer for the Media.

I've listened to a few of your demos on your site. Very cool, nice writing! Which brass samples do you use?

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 24, 2004)

Agreed! Nice Stuff Scott. Welcome to V.I. Control!


----------



## Edgen (Sep 24, 2004)

Heya Scott! Welcome the forum!

/j


----------



## Mike M (Sep 24, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Scott. I think you're really going to like EWQLSO Gold. There may be a few things you'll want to keep with Edirol but Gold is really a big change - you'll see.


----------



## Buckles (Sep 25, 2004)

I just got the Gold today....my word, its like a massive door just swung open from a wall I never knew existed.

Its true that I will still use the Edirol for some things...but geez...Im astounded at how rich and full these sounds are. 

Exciting times 

-s


----------

